# Travel into Greenwich on 31st - distance form local stations?



## ecrozier (29 June 2012)

Ok so just starting to think about the journey in - know london travel reasonably well as work in town 4 days a week on average, but the journey planner is so confusing!
To me, the best way in seems to be normal train into marylebone, then get bakerloo accross to Charring cross, then train out to Blackheath, but how far from blackheath station is it to the SJ arena?


----------



## Sleighfarer (29 June 2012)

You can walk it in 10-20 mins, depending on which gate you have to go in.


----------



## teapot (29 June 2012)

Blackheath and Greenwich are about a 10-20min walk to the top where the entrance is on the final day


----------



## ecrozier (29 June 2012)

Ah cool, so not much difference between the two then by the sound of things. Reckon my plan is ok, charring cross out to blackheath?


----------



## teapot (29 June 2012)

I'm doing Victoria to Blackheath so yup!


----------



## Sleighfarer (29 June 2012)

Yes, I think I would go to Blackheath. Turn left when you come out of the station and walk up the street until you see the heath (2 mins). The park is on the other side. 

Suggest you stop off at Handmade Food for one of their excellent cappuccinos.


----------



## Jo_x (2 July 2012)

teapot said:



			I'm doing Victoria to Blackheath so yup! 

Click to expand...

Oooh thanks for that - I didn't realise trains went direct from Victoria to Blackheath, thats massively simplified my journey!


----------



## teapot (2 July 2012)

Jo_x said:



			Oooh thanks for that - I didn't realise trains went direct from Victoria to Blackheath, thats massively simplified my journey!
		
Click to expand...

Neither did I until someone told me  And I use Victoria 3 days a week


----------



## Faithkat (3 July 2012)

This is useful : http://www.greenwich-guide.org.uk/transport.htm

You can get a train from Charing Cross to Greenwich


----------

